# Pandy (Nidoran/Growlithe)



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

So I've been working on a ~pokesona~ for months and came up with this thing. I liek doodling her 

Name: Pandy 
Age: 20 (I'll be 20 on the 25th, might as well put it now. But she's timeless in that sort of "pokemon never die at least in your party" way.)
Sex: Female
Species: Shiny nidoran male mixed with a growlithe. Son't ask how she's possibly female. She just _is


_Appearance: Head resembles a nidoran with a tuft of cream-colored fur. She's fluffy, but has a horn on her forehead as well as spikes on her back. Short, about 4'9" anthro.
-Hair and fur: Light/pale blue, dark blue, cream and black (or really dark gray for coloring purposes).
-Markings: Dark blue spot beneath her horn, on her shoulders and hips, and three dark stripes on her back. 
-Eye color: Dark gray (may changes this).
-Other features: Always has a single fang overbite on the left side of her mouth.

Behavior and shiz: Napoleon complex. She's overconfident, assertive, self-assured, and stubborn. However, she's also cuddly when she wants to be, brave, and very friendly and outgoing. She's a team leader and loves cutting loose and having fun.

Skills: Poison point :V 
Weaknesses: Water type moves :vv

Likes: Eating, running, battling, arguing, spicy food, making faces at people, generally being a nuisance. 
Dislikes: Staying still, boring things, being told to act her age.

History: The daycare man is also apparently a scientist oh god what just happened

~~~~~more crap~~~~~~

clothing: pokemon don't wear clothes >:c
Picshure:






Goal: She wants to be the very best. Like no one ever was.
Profession: Full-time refrigerator pillager 
Personal quote: "Just because I'm short..."
Theme song:
[yt]WfSKoocUfqw[/yt]
Birthdate: 9/25
Star Sign: Libra (why is this here)

Favorite food: Spicy pokeblocks
Favorite drink: Ginger ale
Favorite location: On the battlefield. Otacon tell me about this ladder
Favorite weather: Sunny and balmy
Favorite color: the one that gets me a good result on this stupid personality quiz

Least favorites: the opposite of all that fuck i'unno

Orientation: Bi


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 7, 2011)

AWESOME Pokesona. It's a very interesting combination choice. c:


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

Aww, thank you. I thought it might end out badly because it's like popular thing + popular thing, but I'm glad it turned out alright c:


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 7, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> Aww, thank you. I thought it might end out badly because it's like popular thing + popular thing, but I'm glad it turned out alright c:



I think part of the reason I like it so much is because it's not a Legendary, or "Level100 Super Awesome Amazing Pokemon That Faints Anything Ever". They're both first evolutions and damn cute ones, at that.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not into competitive battling or anything so I just go with my favorites. x3

Oh, forgot to mention in the OP, Radiohead told me to name it Pandy. It's the same name her Bayleef has in SS.


----------



## BRN (Sep 7, 2011)

Spiky fluffy pokemon hybrids are the best. And I never did see a Nidoran before.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

Whaaaa? But Nidos are the best ;;


----------



## BRN (Sep 7, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> Whaaaa? But Nidos are the best ;;


I ran with a Nidoran as a physical sweeper through most of Soul Silver. True that.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

Currently in Heartgold I have growlithe, nidorina, murkrow, quagsire, heracross and chinchou. So far my team is kicking quite a bit of ass. :3c


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 7, 2011)

I've got...10 level 100s. Arcanine, Mewtwo, metagross, Suicune, Kangaskhan (my favorite pokemon!), Jolteon, Sceptile, Absol, Nidoking, Dragonite, and Salamence.

Next in line is a Sableye.

Yeah. Too much free time :T


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

I keep starting new games, haha


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2011)

Better ref get.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice avatar ;D


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2011)

best avatar |3


----------

